# Sixteen fish day



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

went out for 2 hours in the AM caught 11 steelhead, went back out after daughter went to her grandmas house and landed 5 more. Was a good day on the water, float fishing with eggs, fish have beautiful color this time of the season. Enjoy it because in about a month majority of the fish will be back in the lake.


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice fish. The colors on them are amazing. Looks like the water was clear there? Ever thought of getting a gopro or dont want to risk spot burning?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Not worried about spot burning based off a photo. I ordered a go-pro off eBay once and they sent me a small glass cup? Getting a refund was harder than usual (I was an eBay powerseller at one point in time) and just never made an effort again. I was actually just thinking about how to use my phone camera to make videos. Might look into it for next season.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Visibility wise the small creeks had around 12-inches of visibility the fish were all pushed into the fast water in the first half of the pools. The bigger rivers should be fishing well soon.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Reading your posts, along with your success, you should guide on those tribs. Nice job, congrats!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Guiding / sharing knowledge of a sport I take very seriously and am passionate about is somewhat of a dream I’ve had since my first few years of steelheading. There is a learning curve for this fish that some get quickly and others never figure out. I don’t think it will happen anytime soon Maybe when I am older.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Don’t guide on small tribs because the people come back and fish your spots when your not there. I know from experience believe me it’s not a good idea unless it’s a large trib.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I would never do that I live 10 minutes from the Vermilion which I know pretty well also. If I ever took anyone to the small trib it would be the one in your backyard


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

You can guide on small creeks without worrying about them coming back - but you have to know your clients and make the call on whether they are avid fisherman or a guy who just goes once a year with his kids


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Or if they made an 8 hour drive up to fish with you for the weekend, you may not have much of a choice if everything else is blown out


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Just make a fake pemission slip and tell clients its private land and puy up some posted signs lmao. Thats what i would do. Small tribs must be the way to go. Went to one when conditions where right and everyone was catching.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Where you decide to market is important too. If you focus on places that require a long drive to get here, then you'll limit the risk of finding the guys you guided last week in the same spot you're trying to get to today.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I would never do that I live 10 minutes from the Vermilion which I know pretty well also. If I ever took anyone to the small trib it would be the one in your backyard


Ha ha, you dog you


----------



## Ctowner (May 9, 2017)

catfishjustin said:


> Just make a fake pemission slip and tell clients its private land and puy up some posted signs lmao. Thats what i would do. Small tribs must be the way to go. Went to one when conditions where right and everyone was catching.


u can get a ticket for messing up state game land with fake signs


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

62 year old dad made his maiden voyage this year to the stream. He tied up 6 of his first ever spawn sacs, used a 6’6” ugly stick rod, Walmart pencil bobber some size 8 snelled eagle claw hooks, managed to pull 2 steelhead and missed a few others, one he landed was a fish Ohio 28” male.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Vermilion is not a large trib to me. The Grand River is a large trib


----------

